# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo @ Third Annual Greensboro, NC FCS-Kali Seminar!!!



## Guro Harold (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

You are all welcome to attend the Third Annual Greensboro, NC FCS-Kali Seminar featuring Tuhon Ray Dionaldo of Sayoc-Kali and Founder of FCS-Kali.

*Tuhon Ray Dionaldo
FCS-Kali Seminar
September 18-19, 2004 - Greensboro, NC
$100.00
Contact: Harold Evans 336-375-7367
www.ncfcskaliusa.com
Email: mail_harold@yahoo.com*

See you there,

Harold Evans
FCS-Kali of North Carolina State Regional Representative

Please refer the the following thread for updates:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=257598#post257598


----------

